# Missouri Morels 2017



## jmczar (Apr 8, 2014)

This 70-degree weather in February is making me think about morels! Anyone else!?

Last year wasn't the best year, but I found a few new places to hunt! Hoping for a rainy March!


----------



## msmorel (Feb 23, 2017)

MDC on facebook already has a guy in Mcdonald county finding them. I'm itching to go!!!


----------



## rick klenc (Feb 27, 2017)

I moved to McDonald County recently from NW Arkansas.
Haven't looked for my honey hole yet but I will


----------



## paz48ny (Mar 12, 2017)

Rick, what do you look for when finding your ideal spot? Thanks


----------

